# SAP Security & GRC Immigration



## Hardik Patel (Dec 19, 2015)

Hi,

I am planning for EU Blue card i.e. want to apply for an employment in Germany.

Below are my Education details: 

High School : Completed in year 2004
Diploma : 3 year diploma in Computer engineering completed in year 2007
Bachelor degree: 3 year (Lateral Movement) bachelor degree in Information Technology completed in year 2010 (Mumbai University)

Profession: Having 5+ Years of Experience as SAP Security & GRC Consultant.

Currently working as SAP GRC Consultant in one of the Big 4 Organization.

Does my profile eligible for EU Blue card qualification considering i had lateral movement for Bachelors of Engineering degree after completing diploma in Computer Engineering.

Appreciate guidance in this regards.

Many thanks in advance.
Patel Hardik Dharmeshkumar


----------



## Hardik Patel (Dec 19, 2015)

Dear All,

I just received an update on EU Blue card Application Site that my Diploma has been verified successfully.

However, What is the next step for EU Blue card application.

How to reach the Recruiters, Agencies in Europe to get Job Contract so that i can submit my applications.

Appreciate your help on the same.

Regards,
Hardik Patel


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Basically, you apply for jobs in Germany pretty much the same way you do anywhere else. Identify an employer and submit a CV and cover letter, or find job listings online (Monster.de, Stepstone.de or other similar sites) and follow the directions there for submitting an application.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Hardik Patel (Dec 19, 2015)

Dear Bev,

Thanks for providing information about Job sites.

could you please help me with how EU Blue card network works.

I see employer views in terms of number in my profile but don't know how this will help me.

Regards,
Hardik Patel


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Unfortunately, I have very little knowledge of the EU Blue Card. They don't really seem to use it much here in France and the system was set up after I moved from Germany to France. Perhaps someone else will be able to help you here (though you may have to wait until after the holidays are over).
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ALKB (Jan 20, 2012)

Hardik Patel said:


> Dear Bev,
> 
> Thanks for providing information about Job sites.
> 
> ...


I think you registered on some kind of private business web site which is basically an agent and has nothing to do with issuance of BlueCard.

The BlueCard is a type of work/residence permit that allows for accelerated settlement if requirements are met (language skills, etc.)

Unlike a regular work permit it restricts your ability to change jobs without permission from the Federal Department of Labour and you can't be sponsored for a BlueCard in another EU country in the first two years of your stay under BlueCard. On the other hand, if you stay for, let's say, two and a half years in Germany and then get sponsored for a BlueCard in another EU country, your stay under BlueCard in Germany will most probably count towards an indefinite permission to stay in the other country (if their requirements are met = language, etc.)

You need to find an employer (this does not mean that you register on some web site and wait until an employer contacts you, it's unlikely to work) who is willing and able to sponsor you. The job and your qualifications need to fulfill the BlueCard requirements. Initial application for BlueCard is at your local German Embassy or Consulate. You will get a 90 day visa during which time you need to arrive in Germany, register your residence and sort out health insurance. The visa will then be converted to BlueCard.

Get your information from official sources, not fee-hungry agents:

http://www.bamf.de/EN/Migration/Arbeiten/BuergerDrittstaat/BlaueKarte/blaue-karte-node.html

BAMF - Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge - Publications - Flyer "The EU Blue Card"


----------

